# The Blue Angels



## bookslover (Jul 1, 2009)

I rarely have any luck posting YouTube videos, so if some enterprising person wants to do it, I'd appreciate it.

If you like the Blue Angels, go to YouTube and type "Blue Angels - Raw Cockpit Footage" in the search box. The video is about 10 minutes long, was made by one of the pilots in the cockpit of his own plane while flying, and is cooler than cool.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 2, 2009)

That is actually footage from a ride along back seater. But, it is cool. Here you go:

[video=youtube;nM_ZB7jqxz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM_ZB7jqxz8[/video]


----------



## SueS (Jul 2, 2009)

Dh was stationed at the El Centro Naval Air Station (he was USAF!) in the early '70's and we got to see the Blue Angels in action several times. It was a total thrill!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 3, 2009)

Very Cool, Thanks!


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 3, 2009)

I love his boyish reactions... "Yeehaw!" I wanna play.


----------

